# Any One who got assessment from ACS on the basis of SYSTEM ANALYST 261112



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I am desperately in search for some one who has recieved his skill assessment recently on the basis of SYSTEM ANALYST ANZSCO CODE 261112 , i need to discuss about how to construct my job experience relevant to the concerned Code.

Thanks


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi adnanmir,

for your reference

261112 - Occupation: Systems Analyst

lawrence


----------



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

hi Lawren4,

Thanks for referening me to the site, i am not sure if you can help me or not , i got rejected by ACS based on the work experience i provided. so if you can send me some experience letters which are based on the fact that ACS considered them Suitable for SYSTEM ANALYST, i will be really appreciating your effort.


----------



## lbowie (Feb 12, 2011)

adnanmir said:


> hi Lawren4,
> 
> Thanks for referening me to the site, i am not sure if you can help me or not , i got rejected by ACS based on the work experience i provided. so if you can send me some experience letters which are based on the fact that ACS considered them Suitable for SYSTEM ANALYST, i will be really appreciating your effort.



Hi did you get any samples?


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

lbowie said:


> Hi did you get any samples?


hi adnanmir ,

Did you get a sample letters. Please your responses are highly.

tnx


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I am going to apply for the ACS skills assessment as a *262113 Systems Administrator*. However, I have only 5 years experience max. I would also be keen on seeing any evidence (based on experience letters or otherwise) that would help define my eligibility for the PASA. 

Thank you all in advance,

Loz


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi ,

anyone willing to share samples. Still waiting for your reply.
can you send to [email protected]
tnx


----------

